# Can you insure personal items when you are in rented accommodation?



## Sparki74 (4 Jan 2007)

Hi there,

It just hit me that my husband and I have a few valuable possessions, however we do not have house insurance as we are in renting a house (jewellery, sports and music equipement etc).. I would be grateful if you could offer some suggestions, as it has crossed my mind, that if I were to lose my engagement ring, there is no comeback. Can you get insurance whilst you are renting?


----------



## RS2K (4 Jan 2007)

Yes you can.


----------



## Lollie (4 Jan 2007)

You can indeed. Most of the insurance providers have an offering under their contents insurance product groups. You'll need to have a rough idea of the entire contents value as well as details for specific items you want listed e.g. engagement ring, expensive sports equipment. Make sure you get cover for when these items are outside the home. Optional extras often include accidental damage, contents of your freezer if the elextricity goes, locksmiths etc.


----------



## tiger (4 Jan 2007)

Do a search on google for


----------



## gnubbit (4 Jan 2007)

I had some problems finding places that do contents-only.  I'm with BOI at the mo as they were all I could find so if anyone knows anyone else doing contents-only insurance I'd be interested.


----------



## SeanA (4 Jan 2007)

It is possible to get a quote for your contents as long as you are not sharing the property with other individuals. Items like jewellery, sports equipment will need extra cover while outside the home, try http://www.goldenpages.ie/search/insurance.htmlhttp://www.goldenpages.ie


----------



## gnubbit (5 Jan 2007)

Thanks, I know I tried several of the main ones who said that they don't deal with contents only.  Will try ringing around again when I get time.


----------



## gnubbit (9 Jan 2007)

Thanks Petermack - will get a quote from them as I don't feel BOI are offering a great deal.


----------



## Newby (9 Jan 2007)

Glennon Insurance do contents only insurance too. I find them quite good (I have no connection with them).


----------



## gnubbit (1 Feb 2007)

Thanks Newby


----------



## cinders (1 Feb 2007)

Allianz only do a contents only policy, I have my policy with them too.  If you have a car, try your car ins co too as they may give a (tiny) discount for having addtional policies with them.


----------



## gnubbit (5 Feb 2007)

Cheers cinders, no car but will give them a call.  It seems I gave up very quickly when I was originally checking this out!


----------



## peteb (13 Mar 2007)

Eagle Star, Royal Sun Alliance, Allianz, Hibernian, Benchmark, etc. Every major insurer will do contents cover.


----------

